# Cooden Meet 2017. Friday June 16th....



## Smiffy (Aug 26, 2016)

After the success of yesterdays meeting, I have been in touch with the Secretary to arrange next years meet.
A few mentioned that it would be preferable to go back to holding the event on a Friday so I have taken this "on board".
There were very few dates available due to club bookings and competitions, the only feasible one I could go for (taking my pre-booked holiday into account) was Friday 16th June.
A little earlier than normal but the weather in June is usually good.
Whilst we were there yesterday, the Chef mentioned that it could (could) be possible to hold a barbecue after the game rather than the evening meal, but obviously this is dependent on the weather on the day. The "traditional" chicken & ham pie would be a fallback should the sun decide not to play ball.
Price I would imagine will be roughly the same as this year (Â£70.00) although the barbecue might push it up by a couple of pounds, but I will let you know as soon as I am informed.
So, who's up for it????
Rob


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm in Rob, day before my Birthday. So that will mean you have to let me win   :cheers:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 26, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			I'm in Rob, day before my Birthday. So that will mean you have to let me win   :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Ha, so there will be a conspiracy for everyone else to get 23 points  

Please count me in Rob:thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes please Rob


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 26, 2016)

i will add my name to the list ,but i am still playing the injured card at the moment ,so will confirm as soon as i know whats happening,it will be nearly two years out if i cant play.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 26, 2016)

Add me to the list please Rob.

Hopefully as it's earlier my Brother RLBurnside may be able to make it. Like me, he loves playing Cooden!


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 26, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ha, so there will be a conspiracy for everyone else to get 23 points  

Please count me in Rob:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Phil I'll have you know I got 26 points, If I could putt it would have been a lot better


----------



## Leftie (Aug 26, 2016)

Suppose it would be rude not to .........

Hopefully Dhan will be OK for it but sadly Chris will be working as it is term time.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 26, 2016)

*1.  Smiffy
2.  Philthefragger
3.  Anotherdouble
4.  Paperboy
5.  Norrin Radd
6.  Golfmmad
7.  Leftie
8.  Dhan*


----------



## cookelad (Aug 26, 2016)

Shame I missed this year, put me down for next please Smiffy!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 26, 2016)

*1.  Smiffy
2.  Philthefragger
3.  Anotherdouble
4.  Paperboy
5.  Norrin Radd
6.  Golfmmad
7.  Leftie
8.  Dhan**
9. Cookelad
10. Hooper
*


----------



## Hooper (Aug 26, 2016)

Count me in please Rob.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 26, 2016)

Hooper said:



			Count me in please Rob.
		
Click to expand...

See above x


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 26, 2016)

*1.  Smiffy
2.  Philthefragger
3.  Anotherdouble
4.  Paperboy
5.  Norrin Radd
6.  Golfmmad
7.  Leftie
8.  Dhan
9.  Cookelad
10.Hooper*


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2016)

1. Smiffy
2. Philthefragger
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Fish


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 26, 2016)

*


Tadpole said:



			1. Smiffy
2. Philthefragger
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Tadpole
		
Click to expand...

*Nice to have you aboard again mate....


----------



## Hooper (Aug 26, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			See above x
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Rob


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 26, 2016)

Stick me down please Smiffy, was pretty hard work sitting in a hot office yesterday looking out of the window and thinking where I could have been.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 26, 2016)

If you will put up with me again, I'm in.


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 26, 2016)

Would love to come down and play next year but it's to early for me to plan that far in advance , perhaps I could go on the reserve list. :thup:


----------



## LIG (Aug 26, 2016)

This is the weekend before Nappy Brigade vs Old Farts. As an Old Fart, I'm not sure I can handle so much golf in so short a time!  



I'm in!


----------



## LIG (Aug 26, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			I'm in Rob, day before my Birthday. So that will mean you have to let me win   :cheers:
		
Click to expand...


Will you be 5 (hybrid) again Simon?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 26, 2016)

Smiffy, Would love to do this, but also a bit early to commit, can I go on reserve list please?


----------



## letitrip (Aug 26, 2016)

could you count me in Rob, had a really good day as always.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm less likely to be on holiday then Rob so please add my name!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2016)

And me please Smiffy, cheers mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 27, 2016)

*1. Smiffy
2. Philthefragger
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Fish
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. LIG
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot


Reserves
1. Rlburnside
2. Pauldj42*


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 27, 2016)

Put me down if there's room mate, cheers


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 27, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Put me down if there's room mate, cheers
		
Click to expand...

*1. Smiffy
2. Philthefragger
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Fish
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. LIG
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Sainthacker
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin


Reserves

1. Rlburnside
2. Pauldj42

*


----------



## Midnight (Aug 27, 2016)

please put me down for this mate. Leave confirmed at the moment.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 27, 2016)

Midnight said:



			please put me down for this mate. Leave confirmed at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Damn. I thought we'd scared you off at Gainsborough....


----------



## Midnight (Aug 27, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Damn. I thought we'd scared you off at Gainsborough....


Click to expand...

It takes more than that mate.&#128513; Admit it you have missed me&#128521;


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 28, 2016)

*1. Smiffy
2. Philthefragger
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Fish
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. LIG
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Sainthacker
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight


Reserves

1. Rlburnside
2. Pauldj42*


----------



## njrose51 (Aug 28, 2016)

Smiffy, I had a great day onthursday so yes I'm up for it again! Cheers, Nick


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 28, 2016)

I'd like to try and come along to this, if possible.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 29, 2016)

*1. Smiffy
2. Philthefragger
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Fish
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. LIG
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Sainthacker
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. njrose51
24. spongebob59


Reserves

1. Rlburnside
2. Pauldj42*


----------



## PieMan (Aug 31, 2016)

Go on then.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 1, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Go on then.
		
Click to expand...



*1. Smiffy
2. Philthefragger
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Fish
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. LIG
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Sainthacker
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. njrose51
24. spongebob59
25. Pieman


Reserves

1. Rlburnside
2. Pauldj42*


----------



## wookie (Sep 1, 2016)

Me too please Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 2, 2016)

wookie said:



			Me too please Rob
		
Click to expand...

*
1. Smiffy
2. Philthefragger
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Fish
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. LIG
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Sainthacker
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. njrose51
24. spongebob59
25. Pieman
26. Wookie


Reserves

1. Rlburnside
2. Pauldj42*


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 2, 2016)

Oh go on then :thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm game...


Smiffy said:



*1. Smiffy
2. Philthefragger
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Fish
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. LIG
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Sainthacker
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight


Reserves

1. Rlburnside
2. Pauldj42*



Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 3, 2016)

*1. Smiffy
2. Philthefragger
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Tadpole
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. LIG
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Sainthacker
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. njrose51
24. spongebob59
25. Pieman
26. Wookie
27. Oddsocks
28. Radbourne2010


Reserves

1. Rlburnside
2. Pauldj42*


----------



## lurch (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi Smiffy
Add me into the mix to please. may hit the fairway this time.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 6, 2016)

lurch said:



			Hi Smiffy
Add me into the mix to please. may hit the fairway this time.
		
Click to expand...

*1. Smiffy
2. Philthefragger
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Tadpole
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. LIG
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Sainthacker
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. njrose51
24. spongebob59
25. Pieman
26. Wookie
27. Oddsocks
28. Radbourne2010
29. lurch


Reserves

1. Rlburnside
2. Pauldj42*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2016)

Just received confirmation from the club that the price has been held at Â£70.00.
Fingers crossed we get a repeat of this years weather and can have the proposed barbecue out on the patio...


----------



## PieMan (Sep 16, 2016)

Please can you add Blundell to the list mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Please can you add Blundell to the list mate.
		
Click to expand...



*1. Smiffy
2. Philthefragger
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Tadpole
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. LIG
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Sainthacker
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. njrose51
24. spongebob59
25. Pieman
26. Wookie
27. Oddsocks
28. Radbourne2010
29. lurch
30. Blundell


Reserves

1. Rlburnside
2. Pauldj42*


----------



## Hooker (Sep 23, 2016)

Smiffy, please put me down for this if you have spaces. Cheers.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2016)

Hooker said:



			Smiffy, please put me down for this if you have spaces. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

*1. Smiffy
2. Philthefragger
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Tadpole
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. LIG
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Sainthacker
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. njrose51
24. spongebob59
25. Pieman
26. Wookie
27. Oddsocks
28. Radbourne2010
29. lurch
30. Blundell
31. Hooker


Reserves

1. Rlburnside
2. Pauldj42*


----------



## Dasit (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi Smiffy,

Cooden was the first club I was a member, be great to play there again.

Can you sign me up, cheers.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi Smiffy

Sorry I'm going to have to miss this meet as it clashes with my holidays,so you can take me off the reserve list.

Hopfully make it another time, the bandit known as Golfmmad Will probebly get over 40 points again which is not good for bragging rights with older brother:thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 2, 2017)

when does this need to be paid and is there a final price rob?


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 2, 2017)

Okay might be available, can I go down on the reserve list please smudger?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 2, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			when does this need to be paid and is there a final price rob?
		
Click to expand...

On the day mush, and as far as I can remember its Â£70


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 13, 2017)

*1. Smiffy
2. Philthefragger
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Tadpole
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. LIG
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Sainthacker
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. njrose51
24. spongebob59
25. Pieman
26. Wookie
27. Oddsocks
28. Radbourne2010
29. lurch
30. Blundell
31. Hooker
32. Dasit
33. JustOne


Reserves

1. Grumpyjock
2. Pauldj42*


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			1. Smiffy
2. Philthefragger
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Fish
		
Click to expand...

Erm?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			Erm?
		
Click to expand...


This is the year of the tadpole....


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			This is the year of the tadpole....


Click to expand...

I'd forgot &#128540;&#128077;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 14, 2017)

Sadly I have to pull out of this one as wife's off to Germany that morning & I'm doing the Airport ru ne:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 16, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Sadly I have to pull out of this one as wife's off to Germany that morning & I'm doing the Airport ru ne:
		
Click to expand...

*
1. Smiffy
2. Philthefragger
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Tadpole
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. LIG
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Sainthacker
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. njrose51
24. spongebob59
25. Pieman
26. Wookie
27. Oddsocks
28. JustOne
29. lurch
30. Blundell
31. Hooker
32. Dasit

Reserves

1. Grumpyjock
2. Pauldj42

Just a reminder that I have booked an evening barbecue to be held on the patio, rather than the traditional "suited and booted" meal that we usually have.
Hopefully this will lead to a more relaxed event as there won't be the mad rush afterwards to have to shower and change!
Obviously this all depends on the weather on the day, I will be keeping an eye on it on the run up to the event and will advise accordingly.

*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 18, 2017)

*1. Smiffy
2. Philthefragger
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Tadpole
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. LIG
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Sainthacker
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. njrose51
24. Dasit
25. Pieman
26. Wookie
27. Oddsocks
28. JustOne
29. lurch
30. Blundell
31. Hooker*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2017)

*1. Smiffy
2. Hooker
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Tadpole
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. LIG
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Sainthacker
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. njrose51
24. Dasit
25. Pieman
26. Wookie
27. Oddsocks
28. JustOne
29. lurch
30. Blundell
*


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 28, 2017)

Rob ,any chance you can get a cheap deal on a buggy ,as i wont be able to play without having one.
cheers mate.


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			Rob ,any chance you can get a cheap deal on a buggy ,as i wont be able to play without having one.
cheers mate.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry Geezer.
Geoff (the pro) usually does us a deal on buggies and charges us members rates.
Normally very cheap.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2017)

Latest attendees list.......

*1. Smiffy
2. Hooker
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Tadpole**
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. Blundell
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Sainthacker
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. njrose51
24. Dasit
25. Pieman
26. Wookie
27. Oddsocks
28. JustOne
29. lurch*


----------



## PieMan (May 5, 2017)

Hi mate. Unfortunately Blundell is now out.


----------



## njrose51 (May 12, 2017)

Hi Smiffy, I'm sadly going to pull out. I'm in the process of changing jobs so need to keep holidays to a minimum.

Gutted!


----------



## Smiffy (May 12, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Hi mate. Unfortunately Blundell is now out.
		
Click to expand...




njrose51 said:



			Hi Smiffy, I'm sadly going to pull out. I'm in the process of changing jobs so need to keep holidays to a minimum.

Gutted!
		
Click to expand...

Rearrange into a well know phrase or saying.....

DROPPING FLIES LIKE ARE THEY


----------



## PieMan (May 12, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Rearrange into a well know phrase or saying.....

DROPPING FLIES LIKE ARE THEY



Click to expand...

I know - increasing the odds that I'll be in the same group as JustOne........................unfortunately!!!!


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 21, 2017)

have you got a format for the day Rob ,or is it just an informal stableford bash over two rounds.


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			have you got a format for the day Rob ,or is it just an informal stableford bash over two rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Morning round will be an individual Stableford mate (played in 3's), afternoon round will be teams of three, best score of the 3 to count on holes 1-6, best two scores on holes 7-12 and all 3 on 13-18. Ramps the tension up a little on the closing holes! Tried it for the 1st time last year and everybody seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 21, 2017)

sounds good to me mate ,is the Â£70 covering just the golf and food or is it covering a sweep as well?


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			sounds good to me mate ,is the Â£70 covering just the golf and food or is it covering a sweep as well?
		
Click to expand...

Just the golf and food mate.
Normally collect a tenner from everybody on the day to go into a prize pot.
1st,  2nd & 3rd prizes in the morning along with NP and longest drive and 3 x team prizes in the afternoon.


----------



## PieMan (May 22, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			afternoon round will be teams of three, best score of the 3 to count on holes 1-6, best two scores on holes 7-12 and all 3 on 13-18.
		
Click to expand...

If I get drawn with James then that's the afternoon buggered!!!


----------



## Smiffy (May 22, 2017)

PieMan said:



			If I get drawn with James then that's the afternoon buggered!!! 

Click to expand...

Funny you should say that Paul......


----------



## PieMan (May 22, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Funny you should say that Paul......


Click to expand...

:rofl: :whoo: will be my care in the community day!!!


----------



## SaintHacker (May 25, 2017)

Sorry Rob going to have to drop out, work has raised its ugly head:angry:


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2017)

*1. Smiffy
2. Hooker
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Tadpole
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. Blundell
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Lurch
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. JustOne
24. Dasit
25. Pieman
26. Wookie
27. Oddsocks



*


----------



## njrose51 (May 30, 2017)

Smiffy, is there a cut off date for entries or is it now shut? Only asking as now job situation is resolved, I might be able to play. no worries if not as I see you have a nice even number.


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2017)

njrose51 said:



			Smiffy, is there a cut off date for entries or is it now shut? Only asking as now job situation is resolved, I might be able to play. no worries if not as I see you have a nice even number.
		
Click to expand...

No cut off date mate, and I still have one player to possibly put up there. Also bound to get one or two more drop out, so if you can make it let me know


----------



## njrose51 (May 30, 2017)

Thanks Smiffy, I'll let you know asap. Really want to be there to defend my Team title! Nick


----------



## Smiffy (May 31, 2017)

*1. Smiffy
2. Hooker
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Tadpole**
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. Blundell
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Lurch
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. JustOne
24. Dasit
25. Pieman
26. Wookie
27. Oddsocks
28. Ray Taylor
*


----------



## wookie (May 31, 2017)

Really sorry Rob but work is seriously getting in the way of golf this year and I can't make this as it stands.  Have a cracking day.


----------



## Smiffy (May 31, 2017)

wookie said:



			Really sorry Rob but work is seriously getting in the way of golf this year and I can't make this as it stands.  Have a cracking day.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that mush....

*1. Smiffy
2. Hooker
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Tadpole
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. Blundell
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Lurch
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. JustOne
24. Dasit
25. Pieman
26. Ray Taylor
27. Oddsocks
*


----------



## PieMan (May 31, 2017)

Rob - Blundell is out!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Rob - Blundell is out!!
		
Click to expand...

Ooops!
*
1. Smiffy
2. Hooker
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Cookelad
10.Hooper
11. Fish**
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. Oddsocks
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Lurch
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. JustOne
24. Dasit
25. Pieman
26. Ray Taylor
*


----------



## cookelad (Jun 2, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			No cut off date mate, and I still have one player to possibly put up there. Also bound to get one or two more drop out, so if you can make it let me know


Click to expand...

Speaking of which smiffy, can you add me to the list of dropouts I'm sorry to say, only on a short term contract at the moment so running low on holiday days. Gutted mate it's a great day out!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2017)

cookelad said:



			Speaking of which smiffy, can you add me to the list of dropouts I'm sorry to say, only on a short term contract at the moment so running low on holiday days. Gutted mate it's a great day out!
		
Click to expand...

*

1. Smiffy
2. Hooker
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Ray Taylor
10.Hooper
11. Fish
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. Oddsocks
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Lurch
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. JustOne
24. Dasit
25. Pieman

*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 8, 2017)

Just heard from the club... there is a distinct possibility that we will have to have the usual evening meal in the dining room. Just waiting to get final confirmation and if this is the case, you will need jacket and ties.
New set up down there (chef etc) and it looks like the barbecue no longer exists....


----------



## PieMan (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi mate - unfortunately I'm going to have to drop out.........of the dinner!!! 

Busy day on the Saturday and an early start so don't want to be home too late.

See you on the 16th!


----------



## chrisd (Jun 8, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Hi mate - unfortunately I'm going to have to drop out.........of the dinner!!! 

Busy day on the Saturday and an early start so don't want to be home too late.

See you on the 16th!
		
Click to expand...

YOU - NOT HAVING DINNER !!!!!

The world has gone mad &#128579;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 8, 2017)

chrisd said:



			YOU - NOT HAVING DINNER !!!!!

The world has gone mad &#63043;
		
Click to expand...

And it's likely to be* PIE!!*


----------



## chrisd (Jun 8, 2017)

*beeeeeef*


----------



## PieMan (Jun 8, 2017)

chrisd said:



			YOU - NOT HAVING DINNER !!!!!

The world has gone mad &#128579;
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe it either!! &#128514;


----------



## PieMan (Jun 8, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			And it's likely to be* PIE!!*

Click to expand...

Bugger!! &#128514;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 8, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Bugger!! &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

You've changed Maaan, you've changed  :blah:


----------



## Dando (Jun 8, 2017)

Might see if I can get the day off for this one


----------



## chrisd (Jun 8, 2017)

Dando said:



			Might see if I can get the day off for this one
		
Click to expand...

Do it .............. you know it makes sense!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2017)

Dando said:



			Might see if I can get the day off for this one
		
Click to expand...

Still spaces at the moment but I have to confirm final numbers with the club by Thursday of next week.
Please note................ "no shows" on the day will still be liable for the Â£70.00 as I will have to pay it.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2017)

*1. Smiffy
2. Hooker
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Ray Taylor
10.Hooper
11. Fish
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. Oddsocks
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Lurch
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. JustOne
24. Dasit
25. Pieman
26 TXL*


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 9, 2017)

Rob what time do we need to be on parade?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			Rob what time do we need to be on parade?
		
Click to expand...

1st tee is booked from 9.30 Geezer.
Coffee and bacon rolls when you get there, most peeps will arrive around 8.30 or so.
I will post the order of play up nearer the time once final numbers have been confirmed,


----------



## Fish (Jun 9, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			1st tee is booked from 9.30 Geezer.
Coffee and bacon rolls when you get there, most peeps will arrive around 8.30 or so.
I will post the order of play up nearer the time once final numbers have been confirmed,
		
Click to expand...

Someone can have my bacon roll as I'll have had a full breakfast following a quiet night on the town :cheers:


----------



## PieMan (Jun 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			Someone can have my bacon roll as I'll have had a full breakfast following a quiet night on the town :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

And an early night no doubt...................


----------



## Fish (Jun 9, 2017)

PieMan said:



			And an early night no doubt...................  

Click to expand...

Probably, because I'll be in my favorite haunt from about 1pm so a 9hr sesh will do for me :cheers:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 9, 2017)

I reckon there's a good chance Smiffy will be up & posting before Fish is in his pitâ€¦â€¦â€¦...


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 9, 2017)

staying in Eastbourne the night before, so all being well I'll be there early enough to eat Fish's bacon roll


----------



## Dando (Jun 9, 2017)

If there's room for a little one can I come and play please?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2017)

Dando said:



			If there's room for a little one can I come and play please?
		
Click to expand...

You can indeed


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 10, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			You can indeed
		
Click to expand...

*1. Smiffy
2. Hooker
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Ray Taylor
10.Hooper
11. Fish
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip
15. Oddsocks
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Lurch
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. JustOne
24. Dasit
25. Pieman
26 TXL
27. Dando
*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 10, 2017)

Just confirming everybody listed is still okay for this, as I notice a few of the names haven't posted in a while. Is Hooper still around??????? If anybody knows him could they try to get in touch with him please, he hasn't posted in ages.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 10, 2017)

*1. Smiffy
2. Hooker
3. Anotherdouble
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Ray Taylor
10.Hooper
11. Fish
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip (No evening meal)
15. Oddsocks
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Lurch
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. JustOne
24. Dasit
25. Pieman (No evening meal)
26 TXL
27. Dando
28. Greg Lindley*


----------



## Midnight (Jun 10, 2017)

Mate,

What time is food after the round please? I now have to be back for 2330 for a job. Will still be there for golf but may have to miss food depending on timings.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 10, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Mate,

What time is food after the round please? I now have to be back for 2330 for a job. Will still be there for golf but may have to miss food depending on timings.
		
Click to expand...

Midnight and miss food in the same sentence??

Not a Chance!


----------



## Hooker (Jun 10, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Just confirming everybody listed is still okay for this, as I notice a few of the names haven't posted in a while. Is Hooper still around??????? If anybody knows him could they try to get in touch with him please, he hasn't posted in ages.
		
Click to expand...

We aren't related, but I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Mate,

What time is food after the round please? I now have to be back for 2330 for a job. Will still be there for golf but may have to miss food depending on timings.
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate
 I would imagine food will start around 7.15-7.30 approx. Can't remember exactly what time I've booked it!!
We'll be playing in 3 balls as per usual and the last group out in the afternoon is 3.04. If I confirm the meal for 7.30 this will give just on 4.5 hours for them to get round and changed. It shouldn't be a 4 hour round playing in 3's so I think we'll go for that.
We don't hang around long for the meal, no fancy speeches etc. so if you stay for the meal I would imagine you'd be away by 8.30, 9.00 at the very latest.
How does that sound?
If you can't make the meal, let me know and I'll put you down for just the golf, coffee and lunch. Will be a little cheaper, but I won't know by exactly how much until I speak with the Secretary early next week.
Rob

*PS I have sorted out a start sheet based on the assumption that Hooker won't be joining us. This gives us exactly 27 which works out perfectly for the 3 ball format. If he does get in contact and confirms he is coming along, or if anybody else drops out at this late stage, I'm buggered*....


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2017)

*1. Smiffy
2. Hooker
3. Anotherdouble (No evening meal)
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Ray Taylor
10. Greg Lindley
11. Fish
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip (No evening meal)
15. Oddsocks
16. FullThrottle
17. Swingalot
18. Lurch
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. JustOne
24. Dasit
25. Pieman (No evening meal)
26 TXL
27. Dando
*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2017)

Smiffy said:



PS I have sorted out a start sheet based on the assumption that *Hooker* won't be joining us. This gives us exactly 27 which works out perfectly for the 3 ball format. If he does get in contact and confirms he is coming along, or if anybody else drops out at this late stage, I'm buggered....

Click to expand...

I did in fact mean "Hooper"


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2017)

Cooden groups and teeing off times.......

*9.30 & 2.00  Smiffy, Ray Taylor,  Greg Lindley*
*9.38 & 2.08 Heronsghyll, Robin, Guy*
*9.46 & 2.16  JustOne, Letitrip, Pieman*
*9.54 & 2.24 TXL, Midnight, BlueinMunich*
*10.02 & 2.32 Leftie, Dhan, Paperboy*
*10.10 & 2.40  Hooker, Anotherdouble, Fish*
*10.18 & 2.48  Norrin Radd, Golfmmad, ChrisD*
*10.26 & 2.56 Oddsocks, Full Throttle, Swingalot*
*10.34 & 3.04  Lurch, Dasit, Dando

Morning round team event. Best score of the three to count on holes 1-6, best two on holes 7-12 and all three to count on holes 13-18.
Afternoon round individual Stableford.
Nearest the pin (PM) on 3rd hole.
Longest Drive (PM) on 11th hole.

Â£10.00 in the kitty each for prize fund will give us a "pot" of Â£270.00

Prizes.

NP & Longest Drive............ Â£25.00 each.

Team Event. 

1st place............................. Â£75.00 
2nd place............................ Â£45.00

Individual Stableford prizes.

1st...................................... Â£50.00
2nd..................................... Â£30.00
3rd .....................................Â£20.00

Hope that's okay for everyone, if not, let me know

*


----------



## PieMan (Jun 11, 2017)

Apologies to Letitrip now - JustOne and I haven't seen each other in a while - could be a long morning for you! You'll probably be the only one scoring on holes 1-6!!


----------



## heronsghyll (Jun 11, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Cooden groups and teeing off times.......

*9.30 & 2.00  Smiffy, Ray Taylor,  Greg Lindley*
*9.38 & 2.08 Heronsghyll, Robin, Guy*
*9.46 & 2.16  JustOne, Letitrip, Pieman*
*9.54 & 2.24 TXL, Midnight, BlueinMunich*
*10.02 & 2.32 Leftie, Dhan, Paperboy*
*10.10 & 2.40  Hooker, Anotherdouble, Fish*
*10.18 & 2.48  Norrin Radd, Golfmmad, ChrisD*
*10.26 & 2.56 Oddsocks, Full Throttle, Swingalot*
*10.34 & 3.04  Lurch, Dasit, Dando

Morning round team event. Best score of the three to count on holes 1-6, best two on holes 7-12 and all three to count on holes 13-18.
Afternoon round individual Stableford.
Nearest the pin (PM) on 3rd hole.
Longest Drive (PM) on 11th hole.

Â£10.00 in the kitty each for prize fund will give us a "pot" of Â£270.00

Prizes.

NP & Longest Drive............ Â£25.00 each.

Team Event. 

1st place............................. Â£75.00 
2nd place............................ Â£45.00

Individual Stableford prizes.

1st...................................... Â£50.00
2nd..................................... Â£30.00
3rd .....................................Â£20.00

Hope that's okay for everyone, if not, let me know

*

Click to expand...

Absolute brilliant organisation. Very much looking forward to it again. Fingers crossed for another great weather day.


----------



## Hooker (Jun 11, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I did in fact mean "Hooper"


Click to expand...

I think I confused you :rofl:

Thanks for organising Rob and you even put me into team Kings Head :thup:


----------



## Dasit (Jun 11, 2017)

Cheers Smiffy, looks like great day you are putting on.


Will try and get there for 9ish.


----------



## Fish (Jun 11, 2017)

Hooker said:



			and you even put me into team Kings Head :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I hope your banditry skills turn up because us blue brothers are natural winners and expect nothing less &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Hooker (Jun 11, 2017)

Fish said:



			I hope your banditry skills turn up because us* blue brothers* are natural winners and expect nothing less &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear........maybe wrong team. 

At least I can learn some good golf from the bandit master........(or so I have heard) :ears:


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 12, 2017)

Rob, just to let you know I'm a definite now. See everyone on Friday.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2017)

Paperboy said:



			Rob, just to let you know I'm a definite now. See everyone on Friday.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know Simon. I knew you wouldn't let me down


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2017)

Gentlemen.
You do not have to wear jacket and tie, just smart casual (what you play in will be okay).
We are eating on the balcony.
Won't be chicken pie either, we'll be choosing from a different menu as they have a dinner/dance on that night for 70 people.
Should be plenty of wobblers around.......


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks Rob, see you Friday, any chance I could use your Go Kart battery for the morning round, just to be sure I get round twice?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			Thanks Rob, see you Friday, any chance I could use your Go Kart battery for the morning round, just to be sure I get round twice?
		
Click to expand...

I can't mate. Justone is borrowing it!! If you don't use your battery on the flat parts it should last out? Mine does.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 12, 2017)

Any chance of being able to put some charge in the battery over lunchtime Rob?


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone who will be there on Thursday, I'll be in the Harp from around 1pm glued to my stool at the bottom of the bar by the pool table &#127866;&#127866;&#127866; after 10pm I'll probably be under the pool table &#128164;&#128164;


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Any chance of being able to put some charge in the battery over lunchtime Rob?
		
Click to expand...

I have the last few years


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 12, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			Thanks Rob, see you Friday, any chance I could use your Go Kart battery for the morning round, just to be sure I get round twice?
		
Click to expand...

You are welcome to use mine, as I'll be in a buggy for both 18.

Let me know and I'll put it in the car and make sure its charged, but it will only last for 18.

:thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 12, 2017)

Golfmmad said:



			You are welcome to use mine, as I'll be in a buggy for both 18.

Let me know and I'll put it in the car and make sure its charged, but it will only last for 18.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

yes please, still on my original battery so 5 years on I'm not sure if it would make it round twice, thank you


----------



## chrisd (Jun 12, 2017)

Golfmmad said:



			You are welcome to use mine, as I'll be in a buggy for both 18.

Let me know and I'll put it in the car and make sure its charged, but it will only last for 18.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

So if mine gives out late in round 2 I can pop my clubs on the buggy Chris?


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 12, 2017)

chrisd said:



			So if mine gives out late in round 2 I can pop my clubs on the buggy Chris?
		
Click to expand...

Do you want me to bring a tow rope just in case&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128170;


----------



## Hooker (Jun 12, 2017)

Fish said:



			Anyone who will be there on Thursday, I'll be in the Harp from around 1pm glued to my stool at the bottom of the bar by the pool table &#127866;&#127866;&#127866; after 10pm I'll probably be under the pool table &#128164;&#128164;
		
Click to expand...


I will be down there Robin but planning to play 1 maybe 2 local courses on a twilight.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 12, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Do you want me to bring a tow rope just in case&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128170;
		
Click to expand...

So long as you're fit enough to do the towing


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 12, 2017)

chrisd said:



			So long as you're fit enough to do the towing
		
Click to expand...

Erm now let me think&#128580;&#128668;&#128668;&#128668;


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 12, 2017)

chrisd said:



			So if mine gives out late in round 2 I can pop my clubs on the buggy Chris?
		
Click to expand...

Sure you can Chris, if we can squeeze 'em in, I think I'm sharing with Norrin Rad.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2017)

Weather forecast for Friday looking good. No rain but could be a tad breezy......


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2017)

Just as an aside regarding the dress code at Cooden on Friday. Smart casual will cover what you wear on the golf course, but please note that shorts are not allowed in the restaurant at all, so if you were planning on playing in them, please bring a pair of trousers to change in to.
You have been warned!!!


----------



## chrisd (Jun 13, 2017)

Given it'll be a busy evening would it be best if we order a viewing of the tattoo in advance &#128522;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2017)

Well this has been a total cock up by Cooden this year.
They have a party of 70 in for a Dinner/Dance on the day of our visit.
This has limited our choices as far as the evening meal is concerned, also we cannot sit down for our meal until 7.45pm.
No barbecue and no Chicken Pie!!

*Menu choices are thus for the main course and we must all choose the same!*

*1 Roast Pork with Apple Sauce 
2 Roast Beef (Â£1.50 surcharge per head) 
3 Roast Saddle of Lamb 
4 Steak & Mushroom Pie

Dessert (don't know what it is yet!)

Sorry about this lads. Bit of a debacle to be honest.


*


----------



## Fish (Jun 13, 2017)

Lamb &#128077;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			Lamb &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Lamb for me too I reckon


----------



## Dasit (Jun 13, 2017)

Happy with lamb.

Do you know what they are doing for lunch?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm happy to go with the majority


----------



## Fish (Jun 13, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Happy with lamb.

Do you know what they are doing for lunch?
		
Click to expand...

Usually ham, egg & chips


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			Usually ham, egg & chips
		
Click to expand...

And very nice ham, egg and chips it is too.


----------



## Dando (Jun 13, 2017)

lamb please


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 13, 2017)

Lamb please Rob


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 13, 2017)

Rob, sorry for the late notice, but no evening meal for me or my guest, as I don't eat Lamb, so we'll go back to Eastbourne and eat there


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			Rob, sorry for the late notice, but no evening meal for me or my guest, as I don't eat Lamb, so we'll go back to Eastbourne and eat there
		
Click to expand...

I haven't confirmed Lamb yet Rob. It's a majority thing.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 13, 2017)

Any of the roasts for me Smiffy, just not the pie.


----------



## Dasit (Jun 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			Usually ham, egg & chips
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			And very nice ham, egg and chips it is too.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely cheers


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 13, 2017)

Baa,  Lamb for me too please Rob.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 13, 2017)

Would rather have the Pie, but will go with the majority.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 13, 2017)

Glad I've got to be away before dinner now - rubbish organisation! Was so much better a few years ago before old age started to set in.........


----------



## Hooker (Jun 13, 2017)

Happy to go with majority


----------



## Fish (Jun 13, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Glad I've got to be away before dinner now - rubbish organisation! Was so much better a few years ago before old age started to set in......... 

Click to expand...

Surprised we're not subjected only to the vegetable option, or does that mean who your drawn to play with &#128540;


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 13, 2017)

im lambin ,hope you like lambin to.[bob marley]


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			Rob, sorry for the late notice, but no evening meal for me or my guest, as I don't eat Lamb, so we'll go back to Eastbourne and eat there
		
Click to expand...

Well, i'm sorry about this Rob, but it's looking like lamb is the majority choice.
I'll delete you from the evening meal as requested.
So as far as I can tell, the latest is looking like this.....

*1. Smiffy
2. Hooker
3. Anotherdouble 
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Ray Taylor
10. Greg Lindley
11. Fish
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip (No evening meal)
15. Oddsocks
16. FullThrottle (No evening meal)
17. Swingalot
18. Lurch (No evening meal)
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight
23. JustOne
24. Dasit
25. Pieman (No evening meal)
26 TXL
27. Dando

*


----------



## heronsghyll (Jun 14, 2017)

Rob,

Whatever works for you is ok for us, HG, Guy and Robin. That includes food, dress code, dinner timings etc. We just want to play and have a good day. Cheers and see you all Friday.


----------



## TXL (Jun 14, 2017)

Many thanks for organising Rob, all looks good 

Please make sure it is not as windy as it was in South Wales last Sunday/Monday.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2017)

Just a breakdown of prices for everybody.
*If you are staying for the evening meal*, the cost will be *Â£70.00.*
*No meal??? *Price comes down to *Â£53.00.*
The only extra will be a Â£10.00 contribution to the prize fund.

I would be obliged if everybody could pay either by cash, or cheque.
Debit/Credit cards make it difficult to keep track on who and who hasn't paid.
Really looking forward to it, hope you are too.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Midnight (Jun 14, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Just a breakdown of prices for everybody.
*If you are staying for the evening meal*, the cost will be *Â£70.00.*
*No meal??? *Price comes down to *Â£53.00.*
The only extra will be a Â£10.00 contribution to the prize fund.

I would be obliged if everybody could pay either by cash, or cheque.
Debit/Credit cards make it difficult to keep track on who and who hasn't paid.
Really looking forward to it, hope you are too.

Thanks
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Young man,

If you haven't ordered food yet, can you please take me off the list for it. If ordered then no probs I will still pay as don't want you out of pocket mate.

Cheers

Guy...


----------



## heronsghyll (Jun 14, 2017)

Rob, that last message is not my Guy. You know that right?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2017)

heronsghyll said:



			Rob, that last message is not my Guy. You know that right?
		
Click to expand...

I do yes mate.
x


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Young man,
If you haven't ordered food yet, can you please take me off the list for it. If ordered then no probs I will still pay as don't want you out of pocket mate.
Cheers
Guy...
		
Click to expand...

I haven't ordered food yet, will confirm final numbers with the steward when I get there on Friday morning.
I'll pull you from the evening meal.
Rob

*1. Smiffy
2. Hooker
3. Anotherdouble (No evening meal)
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Ray Taylor
10. Greg Lindley
11. Fish
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip (No evening meal)
15. Oddsocks
16. FullThrottle (No evening meal)
17. Swingalot
18. Lurch (No evening meal)
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight (No evening meal)
23. JustOne
24. Dasit
25. Pieman (No evening meal)
26 TXL
27. Dando*


----------



## Midnight (Jun 14, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I haven't ordered food yet, will confirm final numbers with the steward when I get there on Friday morning.
I'll pull you from the evening meal.
Rob

*1. Smiffy
2. Hooker
3. Anotherdouble (No evening meal)
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Ray Taylor
10. Greg Lindley
11. Fish
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip (No evening meal)
15. Oddsocks
16. FullThrottle (No evening meal)
17. Swingalot
18. Lurch (No evening meal)
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight (No evening meal)
23. JustOne
24. Dasit
25. Pieman (No evening meal)
26 TXL
27. Dando*


Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi Smiffy,
Sorry, just seen the change in meal arrangements and I'm going to have to shoot off before the meal I'm afraid. I was cutting it fine anyway with the Bbq idea (hope we can do that next time, as sounds perfect way to finish the day) but this means I can't hang about. I'll stay for a drink of course and to collect my prize money...........
See you Friday, look forward to it.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2017)

*1. Smiffy
2. Hooker
3. Anotherdouble (No evening meal)
4. Paperboy
5. Norrin Radd
6. Golfmmad
7. Leftie
8. Dhan
9. Ray Taylor
10. Greg Lindley
11. Fish
12. Blue in Munich
13. ChrisD
14. Letitrip (No evening meal)
15. Oddsocks
16. FullThrottle (No evening meal)
17. Swingalot (No evening meal)
18. Lurch (No evening meal)
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Midnight (No evening meal)
23. JustOne
24. Dasit
25. Pieman (No evening meal)
26 TXL
27. Dando*


----------



## JustOne (Jun 15, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Apologies to Letitrip now - JustOne and I haven't seen each other in a while - could be a long morning for you! You'll probably be the only one scoring on holes 1-6!! 

Click to expand...

Who's scoring on the other 12 holes then... I know it won't be me!

Seeya both tomorrow morning :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2017)

The Eagle has landed &#127866;&#127866;&#127866;


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2017)

Fish said:



			The Eagle has landed &#62330;&#62330;&#62330;
		
Click to expand...

is that your beer tally?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2017)

Fish said:



			The Eagle has landed &#62330;&#62330;&#62330;
		
Click to expand...

I expect it was quite bumpy in this breeze Robin.....


----------



## njrose51 (Jun 15, 2017)

Hope you all have a great day tomorrow! Gutted I cant be there!


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I expect it was quite bumpy in this breeze Robin.....


Click to expand...

It was as smooth as the Harveys is going down &#127866;&#127866;

Stay away from that bloody A21 though, took me 40 minutes to get through that road works 
Were the island and overpass is going on.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2017)

Fish said:



			&#62330;&#62330;Stay away from that bloody A21 though, took me 40 minutes to get through that road works 
Were the island and overpass is going on.
		
Click to expand...

That will be Tunbridge Wells Robin.
I could have warned you about that if you'd asked....


----------



## Fish (Jun 15, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			That will be Tunbridge Wells Robin.
I could have warned you about that if you'd asked....
		
Click to expand...

It's been like that for a couple of years tbh but not that bad. Single lane to the island until the overpas is finished. Will be good when finished. 

Anyway, got to get back to me &#127866;&#127866;&#127866;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 15, 2017)

"The wind in the wires made a tattle-tale sound,
And the waves broke over the railingsâ€¦"

Sounds like it's picking up a bit, could be interesting tomorrow.

Safe journey all, see you in the morning.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 16, 2017)

Right, it's time toâ€¦.

[video=youtube;i8DRen60X10]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8DRen60X10[/video]


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2017)

Beautiful morning down here. Clear blue skies and a very light winds. Couldn't even call it a breeze.
I sense some high scores coming in today (with the exception of JustOne)
Safe journeys everyone.
Rob


----------



## Dasit (Jun 16, 2017)

Will be there at 9.45, traffic is awful

save me a bacon roll :lol:


----------



## DRW (Jun 16, 2017)

Hope it is a cracking day, and sounds like the weather is as nice as last year.

Have a good day, jealous sitting here working:thup:


----------



## njrose51 (Jun 16, 2017)

Agree with you there Darren 'Bubba' Williams!

Shame we are not there to defend our team title!

Maybe next year we can recapture the crown...

Mr 4 Pointer


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			Oh go on then :thup:
		
Click to expand...

What happened mate?


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 16, 2017)

Big thank you to Smiffy for all his work in organising this great event. He even managed to get the weather right.

Another big thank you to Dhan and Roger for putting up with me for 36 holes. We decided the team event should have been a Scramble we might have stood a chance 

I'd rather not talk about the morning round. Played steady in the afternoon which was pleasing. Already looking forward too next year.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 16, 2017)

Huge thanks again to Smiffy for organising yet another great day at Cooden.  Even got the weather spot on.

Cheers mate :cheers:

Congratulations to all those who came in with a better score than me.   And thanks to Dhan and Simon for your company on the course.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2017)

Just back in.  Thanks to Smiffy for the usual smooth organisation, Midnight & TXL for their company & ball spotting ability and everyone for the catch-up, good wishes for Mrs. BiM & the banter.  Must do it again soon; anybody free next weekend?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks to all that came down. Fantastic day weatherwise, and the course was in superb condition.
I didn't figure in the prizes myself but well chuffed with the way I played, bearing in mind my lack of regular participation.
38 points in the morning, 34 in the afternoon.
I'll take that!
Rob


----------



## TXL (Jun 17, 2017)

Many thanks Rob, despite what anyone says I thought you did a grand job &#128513;
Thanks also to Guy and Richard for the great company.


----------



## Midnight (Jun 17, 2017)

What a cracking day, loved the course, weather was amazing. Great to catch up with everyone.  Really good to see that Justone is enjoying life (get that meet organised).
Played with 2 people who I know but had not had the pleasure of there company on the course at a meet before. So thank you  Blue in Munich and TXL for the banter and making both rounds fun and enjoyable.

Finally young Smiffy,  thank you once again for sorting out a great meet. Look forward to next year.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 17, 2017)

Well done to Smiffy for another great Cooden meet.

Thanks to Ewan and James for their company - very enjoyable couple of rounds. Just a shame James isn't more of a team player otherwise we'd have challenged the team award - such a selfish golfer.......!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 17, 2017)

The usual 'made to look easy, but it really isnt' organisation by young Smiffy made for a fantastic day in great weather - cheers mate!

Great last minute decision to use a buggy, I'm not sure 36 holes is doable by me walking any more and Â£16 for the day was extremely reasonable. 

We came 2nd in the morning team event - if only my partners had tried a little harder 

Thanks to Golfmmad (Chris) and Norrin Radd  (Bill) for a most enjoyable day - well until lunchtime really, when I found out they were both Brighton supporters, strange cos the both look normal! 

Golfmmad put in a really strong back 9 in the afternoon when the breeze got up but he was steady Eddie and when Norrin stops being a drain on NHS resources he'll soon be back to a lower handicap and I played Crap! 

Well done Swingalot for doing as predicted - hanging around just long enough to collect the prize money! Great to see everyone again and especially some new faces


----------



## Fish (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks Smiffy, my favourite trip of the year and well worth doing the 400 mile trip for. 

Thanks to my partners Charlie (Hooker) & Chris (AnoutherDouble), we destroyed the opposition in the morning team event as only we know how &#128540;&#128077;

Couldn't quite get going again after a rushed lunch and getting back out in the blistering sunshine. Was very pleased with my 41 points in the AM but only 32 points in the PM as tiredness krept in and concentration suffered leading to a couple of 3 off the tees.  Although getting a 6 on the par 5 18th with 3 off the tee was a little bit special &#127948;&#65039;&#128526;

Great to see all the usual suspects and we bloodied in a few sprogs as well which will hopefully return. 

Think I'll be a buggy player next year &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;

Happy anniversary geezer and enjoy your bar-be-que tonight &#128077;


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 17, 2017)

Smiffy great piece of organisation despite the trials and tribulations Cooden tried to derail you with. Top man. My 2 companions all day were fellow blue Fish and Hooker. Great playing with you guys. Some standout moments in our soirÃ©e were the 240 3 wood 2nd shot into the middle of the green on a par 5 for the fish. Didn't quite see if it was a baby draw. The fish holing out for a 6 nett 5 having been 3 off the tee. Hookers par on a par 5, lay up lay up lay up full shot and putt. He then proceeded to slam dunk a wedge for a birdie 2. Then to top it all the immortal words from the Hooker "thanks fish for your advice this morning, it worked great". Great day guys. Here's to next year


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 17, 2017)

Great day Smiffy,weather and playing companions were near perfect ,but one of them had a large disability of which i didnt find out until after i had bought him a drink at lunch time ,[hes a blinking eagles fan ,but not the ones that sing hotel california]i have now got a lot of explaining to do to my fellow SEAGULL fans, and you can bet it wont go down to well with them 
  the morning round was an absolute pleasure and the golf to be fair was pretty good as well from all three of us .we came second as a team beating our host on countback ,[sorry Rob]
 the afternoon was a tad hurried as we didnt really have time to let the food settle before we were once again letting rip on the first tee.
alas for me a second round was a round too far and i was really feeling it with tiredness kicking in and struggling with my concentration so we wont delve into my pm score thankyou very much.
 now who was it that said football is a game of two halves ,well it could well be said about one of my playing partners,who was more than adequate proof of this as he scored a very embarrassing 8 [eight] points on the front nine only to find inspiration from somewhere to shoot the lights out on the back nine with 24 points ,it was an exceptional nine holes played by an equally exceptional bloke ,take a bow GOFMADD.
 as for the other bloke ,Chris D well it hurts to say it but he too is an exceptional chap and i think i can say that all three of us had a fantastic day with the organisation ,the weather ,and the course condition equally making it to the top level.
 i will be looking forward to next year and meeting you all again . many thanks again Rob for a great fun day.


----------



## Hooker (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks to everyone who turned up for a lovely day and Rob especially for organising it.

With Fish captaining around in the morning I somehow shot 43 points with 6 pars and 2 birdies! Despite being unable to hit the driver properly. So Anotherdoubles description of lay up lay up lay up, was actually duff tee shot, hack out of rough, lay up, full shot and putt!

The afternoon round I had another 2 birdies for 2 2s and that was pretty much the highlight of that round!

Anotherdouble has a fantastic game and should be off single figures, but he managed to rack up 5 penalty points and along with fish they both manged to play my ball for 2 penalties each! Being blues fans I imagine they just get used to getting lucky/unlucky penalties


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 17, 2017)

Another great day, thanks Rob for organising. Congratulations to swingalot for two great rounds of golf 39 for both rounds, some great saves and a pleasure to watch. 

I only managed 30 points each round lost too many balls and racked up 7 n/r's in the two rounds. A couple of highlights, birdie on the 15th in the morning and a par to finish our last hole of the day.


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 17, 2017)

Many thanks Smiffy for another great day at Cooden. Lovely course and always a good meet, so I would encourage others to make the trip in the future. Very relaxed day and everything seems to work. A good bunch of forumers old and new.

i was chuffed to play decent and thanks to my pp Full Throttle. Sorry to all that I had to shoot off pretty quick afterwards, but I had to get back.

Look forward to next year, thanks again Smiffy : :thup:

Ps. Great longest drive Dando, proper forum distance. My shoulder is still hurting from trying to beat it and failing badly!


----------



## Dasit (Jun 18, 2017)

Cheers for the day Smiffy.

Good weather and company for the 2 rounds, Dando def showed forum distance is a real thing, in some cases.


highlight of day, holed an eagle on last hole from the fairway...sure a few guys saw it in the bar :cheers:


----------



## Dando (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks for organising a great day Smiffy.

it was good to see some familiar faces and some new ones.

Dasit and Lurch were great company for 36 holes.

personal highlights were several booming drives including a 345 yarder on the last to win the longest drive.

I also learnt that I still can't chip on a corse no matter how well it goes when I practice.

cant wait for next years meet!


----------



## heronsghyll (Jun 19, 2017)

I have to add my pennies worth - it's all been said in the previous posts but here goes- 
A great day, 
With great organisation, 
A great course, 
We had great weather, 
It was a great price for buggies (well worth Â£16 for the day) 
There was great camaraderie amongst the attendees
I thought the food was very good as usual, definitely worth staying for 
and finally - PLEASE DO IT AGAIN?

Sincere thanks Rob


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 19, 2017)

As always Rob, thanks for organising a great day that ran like clockwork! Apart from some of the golf.

I've taken part in quite a few of these days and have to say that this year was the most enjoyable. I suppose it  was probably the company - ChrisD (Chris), NorrinRadd, (Bill), guys, it was an absolute pleasure to play alongside you. The morning team event was great fun where we all gelled and played our part with a second place finish! Well played Fish and team with a great total of 91 points to our 83.
Congrats also to Swingalot, (Rupert) on the individual win with 39 points and to Dando with that impressive longest drive - beating Pieman and Justone!!

Bill, as Chris says, when you get back to full fitness you'll be a force to be reckoned with :fore:
And thanks for the kind compliments.

Chris, what can I say, even if you didn't play as you would have liked, you still had a smile on your face and even made us laugh with your quirky antics!   Golf should be fun, and you certainly made it that way!

Here's looking forward to next year!















9


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2017)

Have been in touch with the Club regarding next year.
Have been given a choice of dates this time including one in July and a couple in August but due to the success of this years event tempted to stay with June again.
How does Friday 22nd sound?????


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Have been in touch with the Club regarding next year.
Have been given a choice of dates this time including one in July and a couple in August but due to the success of this years event tempted to stay with June again.
How does *Friday 22nd June sound*?????


Click to expand...

In the diary :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 20, 2017)

Fish said:



			In the diary :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Mine too. 

I can make this one.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 20, 2017)

Should be good Rob - so long as theres buggies!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 20, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Should be good Rob - so long as theres buggies!
		
Click to expand...

and of course Chris you will have plenty of time to get over your illness [re eagles fan] 
I am looking forward to it already.


----------



## Dando (Jun 20, 2017)

count me in!


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2017)

Dando said:



			count me in!
		
Click to expand...

You're blackballed :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2017)

Fish said:



			In the diary :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:



			Mine too. 

I can make this one.
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Should be good Rob - so long as there's buggies!
		
Click to expand...




Norrin Radd said:



			and of course Chris you will have plenty of time to get over your illness [re eagles fan] 
I am looking forward to it already.
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			count me in!
		
Click to expand...

All booked for the 22nd. Hopefully they will have time to sort a new barbecue out before then (I have asked!).
I will start a new thread at sometime but all of your above interest is noted and you will be duly added to the new list when it starts.
Rob


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			All booked for the 22nd. Hopefully they will have time to sort a new barbecue out before then (I have asked!).
I will start a new thread at sometime but all of your above interest is noted and you will be duly added to the new list when it starts.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

and....I don't think I can go another year without seeing the lovely Jade, so I want her on parade next year, no excuses!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2017)

Fish said:



			and....I don't think I can go another year without seeing the lovely Jade, so I want her on parade next year, no excuses!!
		
Click to expand...

Errrr......... not even the excuse that she has now left the Club Robin???
Cheesed me off as well
:angry:


----------



## Leftie (Jun 21, 2017)

Anyone heard from Oddsocks?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2017)

Leftie said:



			Anyone heard from Oddsocks?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. It had "slipped his mind"


----------



## Leftie (Jun 21, 2017)




----------

